# How long b4 I can blast?



## Freedom (Sep 11, 2015)

I've been on 100mgs/wk of test cyp for TRT for the about a month. I've been lifting on/off (mostly on) for 15years. How long should I wait/stabilize b4 blasting? Also, I haven't cycled in 7 years, does this mean I only run Test like a noob. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 11, 2015)

You can blast whenever you're ready assuming you have enough materials to run a proper blast.

However, I would personally wait a bit. Because you're new to TRT your doc is probably going to be testing blood work fairly frequently. This early in the game you really don't need to pop >1500. They might interpret a result like that as abusing TRT and drop your dose.

I'd give it a few more months until both you and your doc come to a conclusion that your TRT is on point and just needs maintenance visits.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't blast for at least 3 months or even longer on that score of it. Get as much as you can off the new found glory. If your dailed in properly you should be able to make gains like an 18 year old. At least run this new trt like a normal 12 to 14 weeker then blast off that.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Zeigs and Iron! I was thinking the same thing. I don't want to mess up things with my doc and I am getting some decent results at the TRT level. My script says I have 4 refills b4 feb 2016. That sounds like I should have some extra when it comes time to blast off.


----------



## Dex (Sep 11, 2015)

I haven't gotten TRT yet but wouldn't it make sense to cut your doses in half at first if you plan on blasting in the future? That way the provider thinks that you need more and ups your TRT dose and you can put some aside?


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Freedom said:


> My script says I have 4 refills b4 feb 2016.



Maybe maybe not. My script is written out in a similar fashion but I need to have a doctors office verify the information for every refill. They don't allow me to refill prematurely. 

If you could somehow get your hands on all of those vials you would have enough for 16 weeks at 500mg/wk. This is assuming those 4 refills are for 10mL vials.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2015)

Dex said:


> I haven't gotten TRT yet but wouldn't it make sense to cut your doses in half at first if you plan on blasting in the future? That way the provider thinks that you need more and ups your TRT dose and you can put some aside?



Good idea if your clever enough. I'm not good at that kind of monkey business and wouldn't risk it.  I always seem to slip up sooner or later but to each its own. I'd just keep that thing with the doc legit and get blast from ugl's.


----------



## Magical (Sep 12, 2015)

Get your estrogen balanced out before you blast.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 12, 2015)

I was hoping I would be able to fill those scripts and run it for 16wks@500. Free blasts, how cool would that be !!! Now that Iron said that his script is similar I'm not so sure they will let me fill it all. I definitely don't want to **** things up with my doc. I might have to do the ugl thing. It' been a long time since I've been in the know so I will have to figure out which ugls are g2g. Damn it, lol. Thanks gents!


----------



## Freedom (Sep 12, 2015)

Magical said:


> Get your estrogen balanced out before you blast.



My doc wants my Test levels checked in another month. Should I tell him I want my E2 checked or should I get it done myself sooner. My right nip is already feeling sensitive/slight pain. I've been taking ralox to keep my minor gyno (7yrs old, prior AAS use) in check. Not sure if it's working. Any thoughts?


----------



## Magical (Sep 12, 2015)

Freedom said:


> My doc wants my Test levels checked in another month. Should I tell him I want my E2 checked or should I get it done myself sooner. My right nip is already feeling sensitive/slight pain. I've been taking ralox to keep my minor gyno (7yrs old, prior AAS use) in check. Not sure if it's working. Any thoughts?



Your Dr will check your E2 with blood tests. Be active and ask for a copy of the results and try to balance it out. If your going to be on trt forever, you want it to be a smooth ride. After you get E2 balanced your Dr will space out your blood tests, then start planning to blast.


----------



## juuced (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with all of the advice given above.  When you do blast make sure you have enough time to come off and get back on your trt dose before your next doctors blood test.
you will need to be on the trt at least 3 weeks prior to your bloods.

I have done this many times and gotten my blood levels back in range so the doc dont cut you off.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 16, 2015)

juuced said:


> When you do blast make sure you have enough time to come off and get back on your trt dose before your next doctors blood test.
> you will need to be on the trt at least 3 weeks prior to your bloods.
> 
> I have done this many times and gotten my blood levels back in range so the doc dont cut you off.



Thanks Juuced, that was my next question.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 16, 2015)

yea, the doc will be quick to cut you off when he see sky hi score's on labs.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 21, 2015)

I had to ask my doc to do the E2 test before he would add it to the blood work...but after I asked he added it without blinking.

Do NOT start playing around with your dosing until after the doctor sets you up on yearly visits - otherwise he could drop and you will be screwed.  I know the waiting is hard, but you have the rest of your life to play around with it.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I had to ask my doc to do the E2 test before he would add it to the blood work...but after I asked he added it without blinking.
> 
> Good to know. Every time I call my docs office I get his medical asst. She is new and doesn't know anything about TRT. She always gives me definitive answers like she knows everything (even though her answers are different from what the majority of people here say) but she told me she just started working for the urologist and was previously working in a pediatrician's office. So, I don't know if she is running my questions by the doc after she tells me her answers or not.
> 
> The doc said once I get stabilized I will only have to see him once or twice a year. I will wait till then to blast. Thanks for the input Cybr!


----------



## BigFella (Oct 13, 2015)

"I had to ask my doc to do the E2 test before he would add it to the blood work.." - yes, my experience too. You have to remember that doctors don't know everything.


----------

